# Jamaican Math Test



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Jamaican Math Test

A Jamaican man wants a job, but the foreman won't hire him until he
passes a little maths test.

Here is your first question, the foreman said. "Without using numbers,
represent the number 9."

"Without numbers?" The Jamaican says, "Dat is easy." And proceeds to
draw three trees.

"What's this?" the boss asks

"Ave you got no brain? Tree and tree and tree make nine," says the
Jamaican.

"Fair enough," says the boss. "Here's your second question. Use the same
rules, but this time the number is 99."

The Jamaican stares into space for a while, then picks up the picture
that he has just drawn and makes a smudge on each tree. "Ere you go."

The boss scratches his head and says, "How on earth do you get that to
represent 99?"

"Each of da trees is dirty now. So, it's dirty tree, and dirty tree, and
dirty tree. Dat is 99."

The boss is getting worried that he's going to actually have to hire
this Jamaican, so he says, "All right, last question. Same rules again,
but represent the number 100."

The Jamaican stares into space some more, then he picks up the picture
again and makes a little mark at the base of each tree and says, "Ere
you go. One hundred."

The boss looks at the attempt. "You must be nuts if you think that
represents a hundred!"

The Jamaican leans forward and points to the marks at the base of each
tree and says, "A little dog come along and crap by each tree. So now
you got dirty tree and a turd, dirty tree and a turd, and dirty tree and
a turd, which makes one hundred."

"So, when I start?"


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Like it


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

:lol: Dats a goodun Man 8)

Mr L


----------

